

Godel and the End of Physics, by Stephen Hawking - hhm
http://www.physics.sfasu.edu/astro/news/20030308news%5CStephenHawking20030308.htm

======
gills
This looks a few years old? ...but the first time I've read it.

I get a nerdy warm fuzzy feeling when physicists and theoretical computer
scientists acknowledge the same barriers (in this case incompleteness).

